# Swirl spotter??



## Tomfarr (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if this is any good? I was gonna buy the Cluson Clulite Clu-Briter - Rechargeable LED Hand Torch n then seen this.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/131208779413


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

This is what most of us use, made by a respectable detailer and are brilliant :thumb:


----------



## nam1989 (Sep 1, 2010)

make your own http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205820&highlight=sun+gun+swirl


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Be interesting to see how it compares to this for the same price;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=335318


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Tomfarr said:


> Does anyone know if this is any good? I was gonna buy the Cluson Clulite Clu-Briter - Rechargeable LED Hand Torch n then seen this.
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/131208779413


It uses the same bulb as the 3m sun gun so will be perfect for swirl spottng. But make your own though. A lot cheaper!

The drill in the link is one from b and q


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

SystemClenz said:


> This is what most of us use, made by a respectable detailer and are brilliant :thumb:


Is it better than the brinkman matt??


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

chillly said:


> Is it better than the brinkman matt??


Never liked the brinkman so yeah :thumb:

Did you not use this on the meet?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just off topic for a second, but has anyone got in trouble yet for calling it a sun gun? Ive noticed, along with the price of what people charge for home made electrics going up, that lots list them as a "sun gun", which i thought was patented??

OP, buy one, or make one, but jaunt make sure you have one in your arsenal, they are great for spotting swirls and holograms when used under cover

A buddy of mine has that special clute one, and it blew me away at just how crap it was. Its not often i am so negative about a product, i like to try things a few times and revisit stuff, but that torch is dog poo, i mean staggeringly bad!


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Just off topic for a second, but has anyone got in trouble yet for calling it a sun gun? Ive noticed, along with the price of what people charge for home made electrics going up, that lots list them as a "sun gun", which i thought was patented??
> 
> OP, buy one, or make one, but jaunt make sure you have one in your arsenal, they are great for spotting swirls and holograms when used under cover
> 
> A buddy of mine has that special clute one, and it blew me away at just how crap it was. Its not often i am so negative about a product, i like to try things a few times and revisit stuff, but that torch is dog poo, i mean staggeringly bad!


Is it the regular one that you can buy or the PB spec one? Just curious


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Just off topic for a second, but has anyone got in trouble yet for calling it a sun gun? Ive noticed, along with the price of what people charge for home made electrics going up, that lots list them as a "sun gun", which i thought was patented??
> 
> OP, buy one, or make one, but jaunt make sure you have one in your arsenal, they are great for spotting swirls and holograms when used under cover
> 
> A buddy of mine has that special clute one, and it blew me away at just how crap it was. Its not often i am so negative about a product, i like to try things a few times and revisit stuff, but that torch is dog poo, i mean staggeringly bad!


Very impressed with your honesty matt :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Just off topic for a second, but has anyone got in trouble yet for calling it a sun gun? Ive noticed, along with the price of what people charge for home made electrics going up, that lots list them as a "sun gun", which i thought was patented??
> 
> OP, buy one, or make one, but jaunt make sure you have one in your arsenal, they are great for spotting swirls and holograms when used under cover
> 
> A buddy of mine has that special clute one, and it blew me away at just how crap it was. Its not often i am so negative about a product, i like to try things a few times and revisit stuff, but that torch is dog poo, i mean staggeringly bad!


which one gets your approval Matthew and why ??


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

SystemClenz said:


> This is what most of us use, made by a respectable detailer and are brilliant :thumb:


Matt would he consider a group buy mate as lots are interested ??


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

chillly said:


> Matt would he consider a group buy mate as lots are interested ??


I can ask...... :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

SystemClenz said:


> I can ask...... :thumb:


Most splendid of you chap :thumb::wave:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

My wallet is twitching again...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Jord said:


> Is it the regular one that you can buy or the PB spec one? Just curious


pb spec one


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

chillly said:


> Matt would he consider a group buy mate as lots are interested ??


Well done chilly, I'll register my interest too...:thumb:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Think i'm going to invest in a swirl spotter too, so i'd be interested in a GB.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

SystemClenz said:


> I can ask...... :thumb:


Any news Matt ?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Sungun anyone?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Group buy needed mate yes:thumb: Does it have the solux bulb ?? and how much??


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm getting some bulbs that are to the same spec as solux just not solux branded tommorow I'd be happy to do them for £55 delivered


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

if its same as this mate i will have one mate and thankyou :thumb:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/131208779413


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

The bulbs I have are not solux but the spec is as follows

36 degree 
4700k
35w
GU5.3 MR16

These are £8.50 each.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

nichol4s said:


> The bulbs I have are not solux but the spec is as follows
> 
> 36 degree
> 4700k
> ...


What's the difference mate ? Better/worse/same ???


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chillly said:


> What's the difference mate ? Better/worse/same ???


Different make, same colour tone etc, so basically a direct replacement.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

nichol4s said:


> I'm getting some bulbs that are to the same spec as solux just not solux branded tommorow I'd be happy to do them for £55 delivered


Happy to go ahead mate thank you :thumb: Anyone else want one ???

1, Chillly
2,
3,
4,
5,
6,


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Different make, same colour tone etc, so basically a direct replacement.


Cheers Matt,

As already stated the bulbs are a direct replacement.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

1, Chillly
2, stonejedi
3,
4,
5,
6,


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

1, Chillly
2, stonejedi
3, kenny wilson
4,
5,
6, 

contributed to the other thread to the same effect:thumb:


----------



## Rolo (May 16, 2011)

How will you take payment? PayPal or bank transfer? :newbie:


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

What would be the price collected?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Heres the thread you need guys:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=343587


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Still waiting to find out if a GB will be allowed keep posting interest


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> Still waiting to find out if a GB will be allowed keep posting interest


Free bump


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Still waiting


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> Still waiting to find out if a GB will be allowed keep posting interest


Pm'd wizzer let's see if we can get this GB going


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Scoobyrichjones said:


> I have just spoke to a chap on ebay. He has these for sale with the proper genuine solux bulb the same as used in the 3m version. He is willing to do these for £55 and £5 postage if you send him a best offer. This is the item number 261528128981. I think i might get one off him as they are ready to ship.


Thanks Scoob we are trying to keep it within DW as Nic is a member and done alot of work on these :thumb: Im not jumping down your throat mate its just nice to give something back to DW and a valued member :thumb::thumb:

Its not often we can buy something that is British made within our slim meager budget is it :tumbleweed::thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm also after one. I noticed that the other thread has been closed.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

They work great to mate:thumb:


----------



## Rolo (May 16, 2011)

Hi Nic, sorry could not get back to you any sooner. Been away. I am still very very interested in the swirl spotter. I don't have enough posts to use the PM's. I can do a bank transfer though, if you send me your details I can do that. Comes through to my email. Thanks buddy.


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Do You happen to know how much lumen this swirl-spotter produces?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

josadler said:


> Do You happen to know how much lumen this swirl-spotter produces?


Quoting lumens for a swirl spotter is tbh hard WORK due to the fact the further you hold the spotter away the less the lumens are if that makes sense. No matter what brand you buy it will be the same. 18 to 24 inches ish away for spotting swirls works best imo. The closer you get to the panel the brighter the light and less you see the swirls if you get my point. Ive seen the 3m one and the one Nic makes and they both do the same job:thumb:

On a lighter note the light from a 1,000,000 candles can be seen from 3.5 million miles away


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

nichol4s said:


> The bulbs I have are not solux but the spec is as follows
> 
> 36 degree
> 4700k
> ...


Is it licensed by Solux because they own the patent (3m sell on license from Solux). If it's not sold on license from Solux they're either breaking the law or it's not the same as the Solux bulb.

What's the CRI of the bulb?


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

id be into the GB!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm interested too. Is it still awaiting approval from mods? The original thread for it is locked.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

I couldnt wait so i bought one off him from ebay:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Quick update on Nics sungun. Been using it for a couple of months now and not missed a beat!! Well worth the money guys:thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Same here. Been using mine and no problems whatsoever, it's an excellent bit of kit! Definitely recommend!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Leebo310 said:


> Same here. Been using mine and no problems whatsoever, it's an excellent bit of kit! Definitely recommend!


Yea we tried it against some more expensive ones and it does the same job:thumb:


----------

